# Wünsche für die Zukunft



## Lazey (2. März 2005)

Also ich find es schon mal super, dass mit BLASC eine Art WoW-Reader nicht nur für die deutsche Version verfügbar ist, sondern sogar besser ausgestattet.

Würde mir aber dennoch fürs erste zwei Sachen für zukünftige Updates wünschen, weil ich grade über eine kleine Gilden-Homepage nur mit den nötigsten Infos nachdenke und bei der Suche nach schönen Anzeigen für die Charaktere auch bei euch gelandet bin...



[01] Trennung der Skills/Talente unter Custom Einstellungen

Ganz "einfach", damit man bei Bedarf nur die primären und sekundären Berufe in den Herold einfliessen lässt und nicht die ganzen Waffenfertigkeiten etc. Mir geht es nicht ums Ausspionieren oder ähnliches, aber wenn "Kollegen" nur wissen, ob und wer evtl. Rohstoffe brauchen könnte, dann reicht die Beschränkung aus zu erkennen, welche Sachen sie verhökern und welche evtl. doch in der Gilde gebraucht werden könnten. 

Also irgendwie die Möglichkeit, bei Custom einzeln Berufe und/oder Waffen-/Rüstungssachverstand/Rest anzeigen zu lassen. Sprache und Klassenfertigkeiten find ich eher überflüssig, das könnte man ja auch noch extra machen.

[02] Verbesserte Anbindung für externe Homepages

Ich habe keinen Schimmer, ob ihr das überhaupt gut finden würdet, aber für eine Einbindung der Statistiken bspw. in "Visitenkarten" auf Gildenseiten wäre es wünschenswert, wenn man die reinen Infos auf einer blanken (schwarzen?)  Seite ohne euer Design (aber natürlich mit 'nem ordentlichen Link zu eurer Seite!) kriegen könnte.

Also eine extrem abgespeckte PHP-Version der Charakterübersicht (mit Ausrüstung, angelegter Waffe etc.) und der Statistiken, die man sich bspw. in einem Popup (das per Link zu der Statistik des Members in eurem Herold führt) zu jedem Gildenmitglied anzeigen lassen könnte, die aber bis auf einen deutlichen Link zu eurer Seite doch recht autonom daherkommt und problemlos in ein anderes "Design" eingebunden werden kann (so wie bspw. hier... http://wow.allakhazam.com/profile.html?56509 ...).

Naja, nur ein paar fixe ideen ;o)

Ciao Lazey


----------



## B3N (2. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag Lazey, 

wir werden uns diesen zu Herzen nehmen und schauen was wir integrieren könnnen/wollen und was nicht. Was das einbinden in eine extra Webseite angeht, so gibt es da verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wobei wir mit unserer XML / PHP Schnittstelle bereits die so ziemlich einfachste Möglichkeit bieten, andere Lösungen sind im Moment NOCH nicht in Planung.


----------



## Xmasman (2. März 2005)

die php / xml Schnittstelle ist auf jeden Fall schon recht gut, eine Erweiterung der Werte um ein paar Angaben wäre noch ganz praktisch und halt die Möglichkeit einzelne Chars ohne Gilde auch über die Schnittstelle abzufragen.
So bin mal gespannt wann ihr es schafft die nächste Version rauszubringen.


----------

